

Ask HN: QA service? - jjudge

Any recommendations for products/services available for automated web and API testing? I'd like to be able to setup a suite of automated tests to run run externally (outside of Rackspace) and report results via email, API, etc. Thanks!
======
bbastian
Check out Selenium (<http://seleniumhq.org/>). It's pretty decent.

